# Can I clean my Beemers Cabin air Filter?



## 1997328is (Nov 26, 2003)

Is it possable for me to check to see if my cabin air filter needs cleaned? Where would it b located on a 97 328?
Thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

A cars are Bimmers, motorcycles are Beemers. And I don't know if the motorcycles HAVE cabin air filters, being without a cabin.

But for the cars, no, you replace them. They are called a micro filter and are one shot.

A quick look at the TIS seems to indicate it is not trivial to change, it is under teh dash, you have to remove the glove box and some trim pieces to get tehre.

This assumes a 97 328i Coupe. You didn't specify body style, and that makes a difference in BMWs.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

*I knew the first reply...*

was gonna be some stupid bimmer/beemer comment.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Had to do it. It's the rule. 

But you would think that on a forum called BIMMERforums, one might get a hint.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

anyone would running a vacuum cleaner w/ brush tip would help :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

If you mean going through all the trouble of removing it and just vacuuming it, not really. Filters work by not only trapping particles on the surface, but also in the filter media itself.

Just change it. And you can't get to it without removing it.


----------



## brokenbat (Jan 10, 2004)

*DIY cabin filters*

see the following link for some DIY cabin filters I made up about a month ago

http://www.bmw-forums.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6130


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Are we talking the same filter here? If Pinecone is indicating it's under the dash and a pain to get to, then your DIY is showing something else.


----------



## brokenbat (Jan 10, 2004)

*e39 cabin filters*

This is a DIY for a 1997 528i where there are 2 cabin filters under the hood by the windshield


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> A cars are Bimmers, motorcycles are Beemers. And I don't know if the motorcycles HAVE cabin air filters, being without a cabin.


Open air cabins


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

jw said:


> Open air cabins


 :rofl:

Troublemaker !

Now, would you consider that as 'close' cabin ?


----------

